# Sig request



## Swordmyth (Mar 28, 2007)

Would someone be so kind enough to make me a sig and avatar of a sword and have the text Swordmyth in both?


I have a few ideas but what ever you think looks best go for it.

Maybe in the sig have a picture of a sword like this here (dont use picture) but laying like that pointing left or right.

and the text Swordmyth in it.

Or if anyone can make a sig and avatar with a sword that would be great.

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 30, 2007)

this is my first attempt i can change if you dont like the picture/colour


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 31, 2007)

I love it thanks. Maybe you can make a matching avatar? If you cant thank you for the signature I love it.

Also could you give my signature a border? Same with avatar if you can make one.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 31, 2007)

sure il make the avatar tonight and do the border know


----------



## gov78 (Mar 31, 2007)

here the avatar hope you like it


----------



## Swordmyth (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you very much gov I love it!


----------

